# Parler - The Wild West



## JM (Jul 6, 2020)

Anyone else on Parler? It's still pretty wild but at least the 'progressives' are not running around reporting everything that doesn't fit their worldview. If you're looking for Reformed Christians on Parler look for JayEhm. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jul 7, 2020)

I'd be careful with Parler. They've already been banning people for no reason. And their liability policy appears to put all the liability on the user. I'd read the small print very carefully.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JM (Jul 7, 2020)

alexandermsmith said:


> I'd be careful with Parler. They've already been banning people for no reason. And their liability policy appears to put all the liability on the user. I'd read the small print very carefully.


What's in the fine print that you're alluding to?


----------

